# Moon over barcode



## janok (Jan 31, 2012)

Downtown Oslo is still under construction. This area is called barcode due to the slim design of the buildings to let some view of the sea be visible to the area behind.




Oslo Downtown by janokiese, on Flickr


----------



## gunnyz39 (Jan 31, 2012)

Very cool shot! Well done


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 31, 2012)

Yea i agree nice shot and good processing. The only thing that bothers me is the gradient sky.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't mind the glow so much. It's an interesting effect and the image is easy on the eyes.

Could use a mild bump in exposure, it's a tad dark.


----------

